# 2001 demo



## jdinca (Apr 30, 2007)

This is a video that just went up on our school's website. It's from 2001 International tournament that was co-hosted with Lily Lau. I was a one stripe white belt at the time. 

http://www.bokfudo.com/Gallery_Video_2001Demo.aspx


----------

